# V53 error comcast!!!!!



## tybo971 (Apr 7, 2016)

New tivo bolt worked great for a week with my comcast cable card that I took out of a hdhomerun prime, tonight came home to this error rebooted and seemed to fix the problem anybody else have this.....


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

When I first connected my Roamio Pro to Comcast using their cabelecard, I got wuite a few V52 & V53 errors. The problem turned out to be a bad cable to the house and a bad connector inside. Have your wiring tested.


----------



## tybo971 (Apr 7, 2016)

It's only done it 1 time in 3 weeks so we shall see....


----------

